# Hey guys new here! First time grower, almost 5 weeks into flower. Just thought id thorow it out there and see what you think. Cheers



## kip420 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Johiem (Sep 22, 2022)

She's looking pretty good imo. Although that blurple makes her look funny.


----------



## kip420 (Sep 22, 2022)

Cheers! Thats just the colour one of the lights is throwing off haha


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Sep 22, 2022)

Cool dude, my first grow did not look that good!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 22, 2022)

Great looking grow! What kind of light are you running? My guess is KIND, little purple but not full purple. Keep up the good work!


----------



## kip420 (Sep 22, 2022)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Cool dude, my first grow did not look that good!


Cheers man! Had some help from a friend who knows his stuff. but pretty much going at it alone


----------



## kip420 (Sep 22, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Great looking grow! What kind of light are you running? My guess is KIND, little purple but not full purple. Keep up the good work!


Got 2 unit farm uf2000 and the 1 throwing pirple is a vipaspectra 600.

Not sure if thats excessive or not but going for jt anyway


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 22, 2022)

That's a fantastic first grow! Keep on keepin on.


----------



## kip420 (Sep 22, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> That's a fantastic first grow! Keep on keepin on.


Cheers pop


----------



## kip420 (Sep 22, 2022)

pic from the other side


----------



## Johiem (Sep 22, 2022)

kip420 said:


> Got 2 unit farm uf2000 and the 1 throwing pirple is a vipaspectra 600.
> 
> Not sure if thats excessive or not but going for jt anyway


How big is your tent?


----------



## kip420 (Sep 22, 2022)

Johiem said:


> How big is your tent?


L1.2 x W1.2 x H2.0 metres


----------



## Johiem (Sep 22, 2022)

kip420 said:


> L1.2 x W1.2 x H2.0 metres


Sorry I'm American had to look it up(~4'x4'x6 for us non metric users so how many watts are you pulling? If that viparspectra is actually pulling 600w from the wall should be plenty by itself. That's what I'm limited to in my 4x4 and 5x5


----------



## kip420 (Sep 22, 2022)

Johiem said:


> Sorry I'm American had to look it up(~4'x4'x6 for us non metric users so how many watts are you pulling? If that viparspectra is actually pulling 600w from the wall should be plenty by itself. That's what I'm limited to in my 4x4 and 5x5


Im not sure how to tell how much the lights are actually pulling from the wall


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Sep 22, 2022)

pretty sure the 600 viparspectra purps are 100 or 120W if I recall correctly. 

Stellar effort by the way. All up 320w at the moment, so you could grab another unit farm UF2000 if you want to fill out the tent a bit better.


----------



## kip420 (Sep 23, 2022)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> pretty sure the 600 viparspectra purps are 100 or 120W if I recall correctly.
> 
> Stellar effort by the way. All up 320w at the moment, so you could grab another unit farm UF2000 if you want to fill out the tent a bit better.


Yeah that makes sense if I look at the power output on the label vipa is 132 watt and unit farms are 100 each so 332 total


----------



## doughper (Oct 1, 2022)

those are nice pix. nice plants. wow. i never was able to do that. now that 
it's legal, i guess i don't have to, but back in the old days, i tried, but never
really got anything even close to that after a full season. but i didn't really
try a grow more than once or twice. one time i partnered with a guy who
got 'em goin' well, but that failed too. It was a total hydroponic thing with
our plants in a children's wader and timed irrigation, etc. but they turned 
out to be no-high. he'd gone away and wouldn't allow me access to tend
them and they looked, smelled, tasted great, with about a 30 min. high then nothing. (


----------



## kip420 (Oct 5, 2022)

Just over 2 weeks to go guys!!


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 5, 2022)

kip420 said:


> Just over 2 weeks to go guys!!View attachment 5207943


4 weeks


----------



## kip420 (Oct 6, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> 4 weeks


You think?


----------



## Newcangro (Oct 6, 2022)

kip420 said:


> You think?


Possibly even longer close up would help. No where near ready


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 6, 2022)

kip420 said:


> You think?


Easy, could be 6+


----------



## Newcangro (Oct 6, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Easy, could be 6+


That's where I was leaning


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 6, 2022)

Since this thread started it's now what? ~7 weeks into flower? They don't look like 7 weeks to me... My plants that are ~3 weeks into flower have more bud development...

Not sure it was ever specified, but what strains are they? Are these autos? How have you been counting your flowering time? These definitely have a ways to go still.

Lookin good tho!


----------



## kip420 (Oct 6, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> Since this thread started it's now what? ~7 weeks into flower? They don't look like 7 weeks to me... My plants that are ~3 weeks into flower have more bud development...
> 
> Not sure it was ever specified, but what strains are they? Are these autos? How have you been counting your flowering time? These definitely have a ways to go still.
> 
> Lookin good tho!


8 weeks tomorrow got the date I flipped it written down was 20th of September. Stain is glookies. Not an auto. Got as a clone. Those plants were done at 10 weeks flower. So going off that as my first grow. Happy to let it go longer if need be to get better results. Have tried the stuff my clone came off was quite nice


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 6, 2022)

kip420 said:


> 8 weeks tomorrow got the date I flipped it written down was 20th of September. Stain is glookies. Not an auto. Got as a clone. Those plants were done at 10 weeks flower. So going off that as my first grow. Happy to let it go longer if need be to get better results. Have tried the stuff my clone came off was quite nice


So they're 2.5 weeks into flower. Definitely makes more sense.


----------



## kip420 (Oct 6, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> So they're 2.5 weeks into flower. Definitely makes more sense.


Sorry 20th of august not sep!


----------



## kip420 (Oct 6, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> So they're 2.5 weeks into flower. Definitely makes more sense.


So yeah 8 weeks tomorrow lights have been 12/12 since 20th/8th


----------



## kip420 (Oct 6, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> So they're 2.5 weeks into flower. Definitely makes more sense.


Was a month old clone when I got it on the 24th of june


----------



## GooeyGuy (Oct 13, 2022)

Welcome to the site. She looks great.


----------



## kip420 (Oct 15, 2022)

what do you guys think? Nearly there?

Cheers


----------



## kip420 (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## kip420 (Oct 15, 2022)

Newcangro said:


> Possibly even longer close up would help. No where near ready


thoughts?


----------



## Newcangro (Oct 15, 2022)

You still have 3 to 4 weeks


----------



## kip420 (Oct 15, 2022)

Newcangro said:


> You still have 3 to 4 weeks


That long still??


----------



## Newcangro (Oct 15, 2022)

Yes you still have a ways to go


----------



## Playk328 (Oct 15, 2022)

I told my wife that I'd throw it out there and see what she thought, she just laughed and said "old man you aren't throwing anything out there".. 

Women, got to love them..


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 15, 2022)

Welcome new member..


----------



## kip420 (Oct 24, 2022)

Newcangro said:


> Yes you still have a ways to go


 what do you think man?!


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 24, 2022)

kip420 said:


> what do you think man?!
> View attachment 5216961View attachment 5216962View attachment 5216963View attachment 5216964


Looking good. Do you have whole plant pictures?


----------



## kip420 (Oct 24, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Looking good. Do you have whole plant pictures?


Will send one when I'm home from work this arvo man!


----------



## kip420 (Oct 25, 2022)

kip420 said:


> Will send one when I'm home from work this arvo man!


----------

